# bringing animals to abu dhabi



## jg252 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just wondering anyone has experience with bringing animals to Abu Dhabi? We have a labradoodle and a ragdoll cat. How do you think we would go finding accommodation that would suit us? Thanks in advance


----------



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey, we have a King Charles cavalier. We're in a villa but I do believe some apartments will accept animals - you'd need to confirm with them though.


----------



## jg252 (Feb 21, 2015)

Cheers. Was it a hassle to arrange bringing him/her. I read that there isn't too many places you can take them out to play etc. Do you find this?


----------



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Moving the dog was the easiest part of the whole process! That said, I did use a company to handle both ends of the move - red tape over here can be full on and rules change regularly so I just wanted someone who had done it before to handle it all.

We're in a villa and there are a fair few dogs in our small compound. I believe apartments might be a little harder to have a dog in but they are out there. Just tell your agent what you want and be guided (that said, you need to find the right agent first. Decent ones are out there though)

Re: dog-walking. We walk ours around the local streets without any problems but I don't let him off-lead. There are places I've heard you can let them off-lead but I haven't done that personally. I've found that most people are fine with dogs - as long as they are under control - our maintenance staff are very scared of dogs so I'm mindful of keeping Scooby away if they're here working. 

Suz


----------

